
Religion as a Helpful Delusion - oa335
https://aeon.co/ideas/religion-is-about-emotion-regulation-and-its-very-good-at-it
======
adeveloper870
I appreciate the lack of bias in this article, but do feel that it's missing
depth.

Religion isn't a "delusion", and in fact believing or following a religion
doesn't mean your life will be easier, it will probably be harder! I don't
like how the author sees religion, because it's not just something that
"manages emotions." These conversations can always come out so explosive, as I
believe in God too.

Religion gives purpose to our lives, it helps us understand why something is
happening to us or to the world. Without the purpose, I feel it's a bit
shallow to suggest religion solely helps manage our emotions.

~~~
oa335
Personally, I agree with you that religion does give purpose to our lives and
that the author is a bit reductionist in his analysis. However, I found the
article noteworthy exactly because the author is speaking from a "scientific"
or "evidence-based" point of view, and was showing the positives of religious
belief.

